# Dropout extension?



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Tubus Dropout Extension Adapter at Tree Fort Bikes

I saw Tubus has one like this, is there a more generic option someone might recommend I could get from say Home Depot, Menards, or Ace? I assume I simply need a thicker piece of aluminum with the proper holes on each side to bolt right to? I am using a Jandd standard rack and it comes up a little short on my On One 29er's standard dropouts. Also tried using P Clamps but they interfere with the brake.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have seen short Erector set like pieces like that in the special parts trays in Lowes. I have used a piece that was left from some bike part or other.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Everbilt 2 in. Zinc Plated Mending Plates (4-Pack)-15299 - The Home Depot
I think this will work and will be grabbing one this evening.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I would probably stay away from those, they look too thin to hold something up by their lonesomes; Topeak, for a few years, used similar pieces to the Tubus/erector style stuff for their baby seat racks. Older family-oriented shops should have a ton of them. They are made out of 1/8 chrome-plated steel, and have a hole every ~6-7mm. I've used them a few times to fit otherwise good racks onto bikes.

If you can't do that, check out the flat stock section in a big box store (should be right around that stuff, with the angle iron/aluminum). They should have something that will work, sans holes, but that's a pretty easy fix with a bench vise (or vise grips to a table) and a drill. Just remember to center punch where you want the hole, or it'll walk. I wouldn't get anything thinner than 3/8" aluminum or 1/8" steel.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Take a look at the Axiom Journey and Streamliner racks. They use similar mounting plates.

Racks - Products - Axiom Performance Gear


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yeah, after fiddling with p-clamps for a few years I got a streamliner, and the dropout mount is just so much easier.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I forgot a good friend of mine who also rides is a machinist, so I ask if he had scraps around his shop.

He is making 3 of them as you can see with 3 holes 1.5in apart the center hole will be for the fender mount. I believe he is using aluminum for this, but whichever material he chooses I trust his judgement he knows what I will use it for.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Works like a dream, added the second set of holes to mount the fender brackets when they arrive.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Please let us know how that works out.

I'd thought about maybe doing something like that with the tubus adapters, but I always wondered if they would rotate under weight. The tubus racks have two screw connections at the feet which would prevent that, but other racks just have the one so I wasn't sure how it would work out.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

So far so good I will know when I am back to commuting on Monday. I mainly just use a Chrome Chekhov as my bag but will use my pannier for testing the whole week. I ride over some pretty big nasty cobbles Paris Roubaix style everyday on my commute so that should be a good test.

After I installed it I was leaning on it for a while I weigh 220lbs and probably put half my weight on it for a few seconds on three different occasions.

The other thing I will say is if it starts to run it will hit the nut tugger and stop dead.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure it would actually be a problem because I figured the front connect might stabilize it. But then again, I've also bent several rack legs so there's definitely some force down there.

And I just realized that I think I recognize those dropouts - is that an inbred? Are you just trying to raise the rack up? (cuz mounting a rack on my 26er was pretty painless, even with a chaintug).


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes its an Inbred 29er it wouldn't be normally that painless but it's a 29x2.35 big apple and the distance to the dropout mount in pic is so low that it takes a LONG rack to reach it so I just went with this solution. The fender barely had any space initially due to the rear light tab pushing down on it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

So far so good on the solution it has not moved and I have been using a pannier albeit not very heavy but it has not moved going over rough cobbles. My fender is mounted to the middle hole and it seems to be doing fine also, however I think making it thinner would be a better solution width wise. The mounting would be easier.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice calipers, btw. I've got some of their dial calipers.


----------

